# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  نظرية الحرب في الاسلام

## أم خطاب

نظرية الحرب في الاسلام 

بقلم الدكتور السيد مصطفي احمد ابوالخير
الخبير في القانون الدولي والعلاقات الدولية 

 

المقدمة
عرفت الإنسانية الحرب على مر الدهور وكر العصور, فالحرب ضرورة إنسانية واجتماعية, فكانت سنوات الحرب في تاريخ البشرية أكثر من سنوات السلام, فعلى مدى خمسة آلاف سنة حدثت (14555) حربا تسببت في موت (25) مليار إنسان تقريبا, وعلى مدى أل(3400)سنة الأخيرة من حياة البشرية لم تنعم البشرية إلا بمائتين وخمسين سنة سلام فقط 
وفى إحصاء أخر فأن البشرية شهدت (213) سنة حرب مقابل سنة واحدة سلام, وأنه خلال (185) جيلا, لم ينعم بسلم مؤقت, إلا عشرة أجيال فقط. فمنذ الحرب العالمية في القرن العشرين, شهد العالم ما يقرب من مائتين وخمسين نزاعا مسلحا دوليا وداخليا بلغ عدد ضحاياها (170) مليون شخص, أي يحدث كل خمس شهور تقريبا نزاعا مسلحا, ينتج عنه خسائر في الأرواح والممتلكات والمعدات (د/سعيد جويلى المدخل لدراسة القانون الدولي الانسانى, القاهرة, 2003, المقدمة ص 1)
ولقد حرصت على وضع نظرية الإسلام في الحرب حتى يدرك المرجفون ــ أن الإسلام لم يتأخر في يوم من الأيام عن ركب الحضارة ــ بل أن أبناء الإسلام هم الذين علموا أوروبا الحضارة والرقي والتقدم، وقد شهد بذلك الأعداء قبل الأصدقاء, ولكن يكفينا شهادة الله ــ سبحانه وتعالى ــ لهذه الأمة حيث قال تعالى في كتابه الكريم (كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس تأمرون بالمعروف وتنهون عن المنكر) 
نظرية الحرب في الشريعة الإسلامية
لقد تنبه علماء القانون الغربيين لعظمة الشريعة الإسلامية ومعرفتها الدقيقة بحاجات المجتمعات منذ وقت بعيد، وتوالت كتاباتهم وتعالت صيحاتهم للإشادة بالقوانين المستمدة من الإسلام، فقد تم الاعتراف بالشريعة الإسلامية كمصدر عالمي للتشريع والقانون في عدد من المؤتمرات الدولية العلمية منذ عام (1932م) منها:
1- القانون المقارن الدولي في لاهاي عام 1932م.
2- مؤتمر لاهاي المنعقد في عام 1937م.
3- مؤتمر القانون المقارن في لاهاي 1938م.
4- المؤتمر الدولي عام 1945م بواشنطن.
5- شعبة الحقوق بالمجمع الدولي للقانون المقارن 1951م بباريس.
وقد صدرت عن هذه المؤتمرة قرارات هامة هي:
أ- اعتبار التشريع الإسلامي مصدرًا رابعًا لمقارنة الشرائع.
ب- الشريعة الإسلامية قائمة بذاتها لا تمت إلى القانون الروماني أو إلى أي شريعة أخرى.
ج- صلاحية الفقه الإسلامي لجميع الأزمنة والأمكنة.
د- تمثيل الشريعة الإسلامية في القضاء الدولي ومحكمة العدل الدولية.
وفي مؤتمر لاهاي للقانون المقارن لعام (1932م) أشار الفقيه الفرنسي (لأمبير) إلى ظاهرة التقدير الكبير الذي بدأ يسود بين فقهاء أوروبا وأمريكا في العصر الحاضر فقال: (ولكني لا أرجع إلى الشريعة "يقصد الشريعة الإسلامية" لأثبت صحة ما أقول، ففي هذه الشريعة عناصر لو تولتها يد الصياغة فأحسنت صياغتها، لصنعت منها نظريات ومبادئ لا تقل في الرقي والشمول وفي مسايرة التطور عن أخطر النظريات الفقهية التي تتلقاها عن الفقه الغربي اليوم، وفي مقدمة هذا نظرية التعسف في استعمال ونظرية الظروف الطارئة ونظرية تحمل التبعية ومسئولية عدم التمييز، فإن كل من هذه النظريات أساسًا من الشريعة الإسلامية لا تحتاج إلا إلى الصياغة والبناء) [1].
وقد أقر جوستاف لبون في كتابه حضارة العرب بفضل الحضارة الإسلامية على الحضارة الغربية فقال: (كان تأثير العرب "يقصد المسلمين" في الغرب عظيمًا وإليهم يرجع الفضل في حضارة أوروبا).



 صورة للوحة زيتية قديمة تصور معركة بين المسلمين وأعدائهم في الأندلس إضافة إلى ما سبق فإن هناك فقهاء غربيين أقروا بفضل الإسلام على القانون الدولي العام قواعد وأحكام منهم "فيتو ريا وسو ارس"، ومن هؤلاء أيضًا البارون "ميشيل دي توب" أستاذ القانون الدولي بمعهد الدراسات الدولية بلاهاي بهولندا حيث ذكر الكثير من القواعد والأحكام سبق الإسلام بها القانون الدولي وعلى الأخص في نظم الحرب، وأورد وصية أبي بكر لجنوده، وذلك في الجزء الأول من مجموعة دراسات سنة 1926م لأكاديمية القانون الدولي، كما أورد الأوامر التي أصدرها في قرطبة الخليفة الحاكم بن عبد الرحمن في هذا الشأن سنة 963م، أي قبل أن تعمل الكنيسة البابوية للسلام، ومنهم أيضًا المؤرخ (سيد يو ) في كتابه تاريخ العرب ص 152، حيث عدد الكثير من فضل الإسلام على الحضارة الغربية، وعلى الأخص في القانون الدولي، حيث عدد ما ذكره البارون "دي توب" أضاف: (وهذه هي مختلف القواعد الشرعية الإسلامية التي عمل لها لتخفيف وطأة الحروب من القرن السابع إلى القرن الثالث عشر للميلاد، فهي إذن أسبق بأمد طويل على الأفكار والمبادئ القانونية المماثلة والتي بدأت تشق طريقها خلال الهمجية التي استولت على الحياة الدولية الأوروبية خلال القرن الثالث عشر مما يدل على أثر القواعد الإسلامية في القانون الدولي الأوروبي[2].
ومما يدل على أسبقية وأفضلية الشريعة الإسلامية في مجال القانون الدولي عامة والقانون الدولي الإنساني خاصة، أن الفقيه المسلم محمد بن الحسن الشيباني أعتبر المؤسس الأول لهذا العلم "قانون الحرب"، أي القانون الدولي الإنساني [3]، وتكريمًا له فقد أنشئت في ألمانيا جمعية باسمه.
أفاض فقهاء الشريعة الإسلامية في كتب السير وكتب الجهاد، لشرح وبيان قواعد وأحكام القانون الدولي الإنساني الواردة في القرآن الكريم والأحاديث النبوية الشريفة والسيرة النبوية وسيرة الخلفاء الراشدون ومن تبعهم وسار على نهجهم.
فأولى هذه القواعد، حماية النفس الإنسانية، أو حق الحياة، فالإسلام الشريعة الوحيدة التي أكدت بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أهمية هذا الحق فقد حرص الإسلام على النفس الإنسانية وحماها دون غيره من الملل والنحل والقوانين، فقد قال الله تعالى في كتابه الكريم في سورة المائدة الآية (32):
(من أجل ذلك كتبنا على بنى إسرائيل أنه من قتل نفسا بغير نفسا أو فساد في الأرض فكأنما قتل الناس جميعا ومن أحياها فكأنما أحيا الناس جميعا ولقد جاءتهم ر سلنا بالبينات ثم أن كثيرا منهم بعد ذلك في الأرض لمسرفون)
وفي آية أخرى جعل من صفات عباده الصالحين أنهم: 
(والذين لا يدعون مع الله آلها آخر ولا يقتلون النفس التي حرم الله إلا بالحق ولا يزنون ومن يفعل ذلك يلقى آثاما ) سورة الفرقان: 68
وقد تعدد الأحاديث النبوية التي طالبت المؤمنين باحترام النفس الإنسانية وحمايتها، فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم عن قتل النفس أنها من الكبائر (الإشراك بالله، وقتل النفس)، وقال أيضًا (لا يزال المسلم في فسحة من دينه ما لم يصب دمًا حرامًا).
والقتال في الإسلام شرع أساسًا لرد الاعتداء، فقال تعالى في سورة البقرة الآية 190-191(وقاتلوا في سبيل الله الذين يقاتلونكم ولا تعتدوا إن الله لا يحب المعتدين, واقتلوهم حيث ثقفتموهم وأخرجوهم من حيث أخرجوكم والفتنة أشد من القتل) 
ودليل ذلك أيضًا، أن القرآن الكريم نهى عن قتال غير المعتدين فقال تعالى.
وقد أقر القرآن الكريم للمسلمين بحق الدفاع الشرعي الذي لم تعرفه البشرية إلا حديثًا فقال تعالى في سورة البقرة الآيات 190 - 194 ( وقاتلوا في سبيل الله الذين يقاتلونكم ولا تعتدوا إن الله لا يحب المعتدين, واقتلوهم حيث ثقفتموهم وأخرجوهم من حيث أخرجوكم والفتنة أشد من القتل ولا تقاتلوهم عند المسجد الحرام حتى يقاتلوكم فيه فإن قاتلوكم فاقتلوهم كذلك جزاء الكافرين, فإن انتهوا فإن الله غفور رحيم, وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين لله فإن انتهوا فلا عدوان إلا على الظالمين, الشهر الحرام بالشهر الحرام والحرمات قصاص فمن اعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما أعتدي عليكم واتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله مع المتقين) 
كما أباح الإسلام الحرب ردًا على الظلم الذي يقع عليهم فقال تعالى في (سورة الحج39ــ 40)(أذن للذين يقاتلون بأنهم ظلموا وأن الله على نصرهم لقدير, الذين أخرجوا من ديارهم بغير حق إلا أن يقولوا ربنا الله ولولا دفع الله الناس بعضهم ببعض لهدمت صوامع وبيع وصلوات ومساجد يذكر فيها أسم الله كثيرا ولينصرن الله من ينصره أن الله لقوى عزيز). 
كما قال تعالى (سورة النحل: 126).(وإن عاقبتم فعاقبوا بمثل ما عوقبتم به ولئن صبرتم لهو خير للصابرين)
وقد أباح الإسلام الحرب عقوبة الخيانة ونقض العهد للاتفاقيات التي تعقدها الدولة الإسلامية مع الدول الأخرى، فقال تعالى: (إن شر الدواب عند الله الذين كفروا فهم لا يؤمنون, الذين عاهدت منهم ثم ينقضون عهدهم في كل مرة وهم لا يتقون, فإما تثقفنهم في الحرب فشرد بهم من خلفهم لعلهم يذكرون) (سورة الأنفال: 55: 58).
كما قال تعالى في (سورة التوبة: 10: 14).(لا يرقبون في مؤمن إلا ولا ذمة وأولئك هم المعتدون, فأن تابوا وأقاموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة فإخوانكم في الدين ونفصل الآيات لقوم يعلمون, وإن نكتوا أيمانهم من بعد عهدهم وطعنوا في دينكم فقاتلوا أئمة الكفر أنهم لا أيمان لهم لعلهم ينتهون, إلا تقاتلون قوما نكثوا أيمانهم وهموا بإخراج الرسول وهم بدؤكم أول مرة أتخشونهم فالله أحق أن تخشوه أن كنتم مؤمنين, قاتلوهم يعذبهم الله بأيديكم ويخزهم وينصركم عليهم ويشف صدور قوم مؤمنين) 
وقد أباح الإسلام الحرب لنصرة المظلوم فقال تعالى (النساء: 75) 
( وما لكم لا تقاتلون في سبيل الله والمستضعفين من الرجال والنساء والولدان الذين يقولون ربنا آخر جنا من هذه القرية الظالم أهلها وأجعل لنا من لدنك وليا وأجعل لنا من لدنك نصيرا)
كما قال تعالى: في (سورة الأنفال: 72 -73).(أن الذين أمنوا وهاجروا وجاهدوا بأموالهم وأنفسهم في سبيل الله والذين آووا ونصروا أولئك بعضهم أولياء بعض والذين أمنوا ولم يهاجروا ما لكم من ولايتهم شيء حتى يهاجروا وأن استنصروكم في الدين فعليكم النصر ألا على قوم بينكم وبينهم ميثاق والله بما تعملون بصير, والذين كفروا بعضهم أولياء بعض ألا تفعلوه تكن فتنة في الأرض وفساد كبير) 
أمر الإسلام أتباعه بالاستعداد وليس الاعتداء فأمرهم بعمل جيش قوي فيه القوة بكافة ما استطاعوا من أسلحة فقال تعالى (الأنفال: 60).(وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة ومن رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم وآخرين من دونهم لا تعلمونهم الله يعلمهم وما تنفقوا من شيء في سبيل الله يوف أليكم وانتم لا تظلمون ) 
في حديثين للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لعلي بن أبي طالب و لمعاد بن جبل فقال لهما في غزوتين مختلفتين (لا تقاتلوهم حتى تدعوهم للإيمان، فإن أبوا فلا تقاتلوهم حتى يقاتلوكم ويقتلوا منكم قتيلاً، ثم أروهم هذا القتيل وقولوا لهم هل لكم خيرًا من ذلك بأن تقولوا لا إله إلا الله... فلأن يهدي الله على يديك رجلاً واحدًا خيرًا لك مما طلعت عليه الشمس وغربت).
هكذا عرف الإسلام مبدأ إعلان الحرب قبل القتال، وهو المبدأ الذي لم يعرفه القانون الدولي العام الوضعي إلا في عام (1907م) في مؤتمر لاهاي الثاني، وقد أعلن هذا البارون ميتشيل دي توب في كتابه سالف الذكر حيث أورد (أنه وجد مبدأ إعلان الحرب في كتابات الفقهاء المسلمين مثل الحسن البصري البغدادي والماوردي، واستمر يقول أتعس الأوقات في أوروبا فقد غشيها الفوضى الإقطاعية...) ولأن البشرية في القرن العاشر الميلادي كانت يائسة، وقال (لقد ساعد العالم الإسلامي في سبيل إفراغ الإنسانية الصحيحة على البشرية البائسة مساعدة يجب أن يُنظر إليها بعين التقدير السامي باعتبارها أسمى مما تم في أوروبا الرومانية والجرمانية والبيزنطية خلال القرون الوسطي، ولقد استفاد العالم الأوربي من الإسلام فوائد جمة مترامية المحيط).
ولقد كان للإسلام فضل السبق في التمييز بين المقاتلين وغيرهم من المدنيين الذين لا يقاتلون، الذي يتباهى الغرب قولاً لا عملاً بأنه يطبقها ولكنه يقننها فقط سرقة من الفكر الإسلامي.
ففي وصية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لقادة الجيش في كافة الغزوات قال (انطلقوا باسم الله وعلى بركة رسوله لا تقتلوا شيخًا ولا طفلاً ولا صغيرًا ولا امرأة ولا تغلوا "أي لا تخونوا"، وأصلحوا وأحسنوا إن الله يحب المحسنين)، كما نهى صلى الله عليه وسلم عن المثله أي التمثيل بالجثث فقال: (إياكم والمثله ولو بالكلب العقور)، وقال أيضًا: (لا تقتلوا ذرية ولا عسيفًا، ولا تقتلوا أصحاب الصوامع).
وقد رأى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في إحدى الغزوات امرأة مقتولة فغضب وقال (ما كانت هذه تقاتل أو لتقاتل) صدق من سماك الرءوف الرحيم وصلى الله عليك وسلم.
و أبو بكر الصديق أول خليفة للمسلمين يوصي أمير أول بعثة حربية في عهده أسامة بن زيد فيقول: (لا تخونوا ولا تغلوا ولا تغدورا ولا تمثلوا ولا تقتلوا طفلاً صغيرًا ولا شيخًا كبيرًا ولا امرأة ولا تقطعوا نخلاً ولا تحرقوه ولا تقطعوا شجرة مثمرة ولا تذبحوا شاة ولا بقرة ولا بعيرًا إلا لمأكلة وسوف تمرون على قوم فرَّغوا أنفسهم في الصوامع فدعوهم وما فرَّغوا أنفسهم له).
وفي وصيته لأميره على الجيش المتوجه غلى الشام أبو بكر يزيد بن أبي سفيان زاد عما سبق (ولا تقاتل مجروحًا فإن بعضه ليس منه، أقلل من الكلام فإن لك ما وعي عنك، وأقبل من الناس علانيتهم وكلهم إلى الله في سرائرهم ولا تحبس عسكرك فتفضحه ولا تهمله فتفسده، وأستودعك الله الذي لا تضيع ودائعه).
وكان الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب يوصي قائده على الجيش فيقول: (بسم الله على عون الله أمضوا بتأييد الله ولكم النصر بلزوم الحرب والصبر، قاتلوا ولا تعتدوا إن الله لا يحب المعتدين، ولا تجبنوا عند اللقاء، ولا تمثلوا عند القدرة ولا تسرفوا عند الظهور ولا تقتلوا هرمًا ولا امرأة ولا وليدًا وتوقوا قتلهم إذا التقى الفرسان وعند جمة النبضات وفي سن الغارات نزهو الجهاد عن عرض الدنيا وابشروا بالرياح في البيع الذي بايعتم به وذلك هو الفوز العظيم).
هذه الوصايا في آداب الجهاد (الحرب) أسمى وأكمل وأبر وأرحم من كل ما يحتوي عليه تشريع البشر ولا يدانيها ما وصلت إليه قواعد القانون الدولي الحديث عامة والقانون الدولي الإنساني خاصة، ولا حتى آمال الفقهاء والكتاب فيه (علي منصور، السابق، ص305).
أين ذلك مما يحدث في فلسطين منذ أكثر من نصف قرن وأفغانستان والعراق والشيشان؟ باسم أي شيء يتم تدمير البيوت على رؤوس أصحابها الشيوخ والأطفال والنساء باسم الديمقراطية والإصلاح ملعونان هما وكل من ينادي بهما.
فليقرأ المرجفون والمارينز العرب هذه الوصايا حتى يدركوا أنهم باعوا الآخرة بدنيا زائفة رخيصة لا تساوي جناح بعوضة، فليرفع فقهاء المسلمين في القانون الدولي رؤوسهم عالية ويقولون للغرب وفقهاءه هذا ديننا ينطق بالحق منذ أكثر من أربعة عشر قرنًا شرع وصاغ ونفذ ما لم تصلوا إليه في قرن الحضارة وحقوق الإنسان.
وقد أوصى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بعدم الإحراق بالنار فقال: (لا ينبغي أن يضرب بالنار إلا رب النار) رواه أبو داوود والدار مي.
وقد وضع الإسلام منهاجًا في معاملة الأسرى جوهره التكريم والمحافظة على كرامة الأسير والمحافظة على حياته فقد وردت آيات كثيرة في القرآن تحض على تكريم الأسير وهي: (البقرة: 85).فقال تعالى (ثم أنتم هؤلاء تقتلون أنفسكم وتخرجون فريقا منكم من ديارهم تظاهرون عليهم بالإثم والعدوان وان يأتوكم أساري تفادوهم وهو محرم عليكم إخراجهم أفتؤمنون ببعض الكتاب وتكفرون ببعض فما جزاء من يفعل ذلك منكم ألا خزي في الحياة الدنيا ويوم القيامة يردون إلى أشد العذاب وما الله بغافل عما تعملون ). 
 القرآن الكريم هو كتاب هداية وتشريع وقانون رباني، صورة لمخطوط القرآن الكريم محفوظ في أحد متاحف الأندلس بأسبانيا يعود إلى القرن الثاني عشر





وفى سورة (الأنفال: 67، 68). قال تعالى ( ما كان لنبي أن يكون له أسرى حتى يثخن في الأرض تريدون عرض الدنيا والله يريد الآخرة والله عزيز حكيم, لولا كتاب من الله سبق لمسكم في ما آخذتم عذاب عظيم) .
ثم في سورة (الأنفال: 71,70). فقال تعالى ( يا أيها النبي قل لمن في أيديكم من الأسرى أن يعلم الله في قلوبكم خيرا يؤتكم خيرا مما أخذ منكم ويغفر لكم والله غفور رحيم, وإن يريدوا خيانتك فقد خانوا الله من قبل فأمكن منهم والله عليم حكيم).
وفى سورة (محمد:الآية 4).قال تعالى ( فإذا لقيتم الذين كفروا فضرب الرقاب حتى إذا أثخنتموهم فشدوا الوثاق فإما منا بعد وإما فداء حتى تضع الحرب أوزارها ذلك ولو يشاء الله لانتصر منهم ولكن ليبلوكم بعضكم ببعض والذين قتلوا في سبيل الله فلن يضل أعمالهم ).
.. وفى سورة (الإنسان: 8). قال تعالى ( ويطعمون الطعام على حبه مسكينا ويتيما وأسيرا) .
وفى سورة (البلد: 12، 13).قال تعالى (وما أدريك ما العقبة, فك رقبة) .
أما سنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم القوليه والعملية والتقريرية فكثيرة جدًا تحتاج إلى مجلدات ونكتفي هنا بالإشارة إلى أهمها منها قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (استوصوا بالأسرى خيرًا) أخرجه الطبراني في الصغير (جـ 1، 250).
وقد نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن إلحاق الأذى بالأسرى فعن صهيب أن أبا بكر مر بأسير له يستأمن له من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وصهيب جالس في المسجد فقال لأبي بكر من هذا الذي معك؟ قال: أسير لي من المشركين أستأمن له من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال صهيب: لقد كان في عنق هذا موضع للسيف، فغضب أبو بكر، فرآه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال مالي أراك غضبان؟ قال مررت بأسيري هذا على صهيب، فقال: لقد كان في رقبة هذا موضع السيف، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: فلعلك آذيته، فقال: لا والله، فقال: (لو آذيته لآذيت الله ورسوله). (أخرجه الطبراني في الكبير جـ 8، ص 36) [4].
وتتلخص نظرية الإسلام في الأسرى في عناصر ثلاثة هم:
1- حسن المعاملة حتى يُبت في أمرهم.
2- المن "إطلاق سراحهم" والفداء "الفدية" لمن يرجى منهم الخير.
3- القتل لمجرمي الحرب.
أين ذلك مما يحدث في سجن جوانتانامو وأبو غريب أو في فلسطين وأفغانستان والعراق والشيشان؟!.أو في سجون بعض الدول الأخرى.
أين حقوق الإنسان من كل ما يحدث؟.
حتى القتلى في الإسلام لهم حقوق فيدفن قتلى الكفار في المعارك ولا يُتركوا في الشوارع حتى تأكل منهم الحيوانات كما حدث في العراق وأفغانستان.
هذا قليل من كثير ونقطة من محيط الإسلام الواسع حتى يتبين الرشد من الغي والحق من الضلال وحضارتنا من حضارتهم، وليفهم كل ذي عقل ولب.
نظرية الحرب في القانون الدولي المعاصر 
لقد تأخر القانون الدولي المعاصر كثير بالأخذ بالضوابط الموجودة في الشريعة الإسلامية, حيث أنه بدأ في القرن الماضي الأخذ بهذه الضوابط بعد أن ذاقت البشرية مرارة حروب قتل فيها الملايين من الناس وتهدمت بيوت ومدن بل وبلاد كثيرة على رؤوس أصحابها بدعوى المدنية والحضارة ولم يترك العالم الغربي نقيصة إلا وأرتكبها حتى بعد أقرار ضوابط للحرب خاصة في معاهدات جنيف الأربعة عام 1949والبرتوكولين الإضافيين لهما عام 1977 ظلت حبرا على ورق.
اتفاقية جنيف الأول: لتحسين حال الجرحى والمرضى بالقوات المسلحة في الميدان
· اتفاقية جنيف الثانية:لتحسين حال جرحى ومرضى وغرقى القوات المسلحة في البحار
· اتفاقية جنيف الثالثة:بشأن معاملة أسرى الحرب
· اتفاقية جنيف الرابعة:بشأن حماية الأشخاص المدنيين في وقت الحرب
· البروتوكول الإضافي الأول الملحق باتفاقيات جنيف المعقودة في 12 آب 1949 والمتعلق بحماية ضحايا المنازعات المسلحة الدولية لعام 1977.
· البروتوكول الإضافي الثاني الملحق باتفاقيات جنيف المتعلق بالنزاعات المسلحة غير الدولية لعام 1977. 
أمام ضعف وفشل هذه الاتفاقيات والتي لم تطبقها الدول ولم تلتزم بها خاصة وأن هذه الاتفاقيات رضائيه أي تخضع من حيث الالتزام بها إلى أرادة الإطراف فيها فلا يلتزم بها إلا الموقعين عليها حتى هؤلاء لا يوجد ما يجبرهم على احترامها, لغياب السلطة التي تسهر على تطبيق قواعد وأحكام القانون الدولي كما هو الحال في القانون الداخلي, كما الضوابط الواردة في هذه الاتفاقيات وغيرها من قواعد وأحكام القانون الدولي الانسانى لم تصل لا في درجتها ولا رقيها إلى المستوى الذي وصلت إليه الشريعة الإسلامية منذ أكثر من أربعة عشر قرنا من الزمان, فضلا عن أن قواعد الإسلام يلتزم بها كل المسلمين خلفاء وقادة وجنود, فقد عزل الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب قائد جيوشه _ رغم كثرة الانتصارات العظيمة التي حققها_ وقال (أن سيف خالد فيه رهقا) أي أن سبب عزله كثرة القتل, رغم كثرة الانتصارات.(أبو زهرة, حقوق الأسرى في الإسلام, القاهرة, 2005)
كما أخذ القانون الدولي الوضعي حقبة طويلة جدا من الزمن حتى يصل إلى بعض المبادىء السامية التي وصل إليها الإسلام منذ عدة قرون, فقد كان القانون الدولي لا يطبق الضوابط التي وصل إليها في القرن العشرين على كافة النزاعات المسلحة فقد أنتقل من نظرية الحرب التي كانت تشترط 
 صورة لمجموعة من الأسرى معتقلين في النمسا من قبل النازيين، هذه صورة معبرة لمعاملة غير المسلمين للأسرى
شروط حتى يطبق القانون الدولي على هذه الحروب, وتتمثل هذه الشروط في وجوب إعلان الحرب من قبل الدول رسميا, ثم أن تكون هذه الحرب بين دول يعترف بها القانون الدولي, وأن يشنها أمير البلاد, والحرب التي تفقد شرط من هذه الشروط تخرج من نطاق القانون الدولي ولا تخضع لأحكامه وقواعده, مما جعلها أكثر شراسة من غيرها. إلى نظرية النزاع المسلح والتي أخذت في الاعتبار قيام نزاع مسلح لا يشترط فيه ما سبق من شروط, بل يكفى قيام هذا النزاع المسلح بين دولتين أو حتى داخل الدولة الواحدة عبر العديد من القرون التي كلفت البشرية ملايين القتلى والجرحى فضلا عن الخراب والدمار الذي أصابها, (د/زكريا حسين عزمي, من نظرية الحرب إلى نظرية النزاع المسلح, دراسة في حماية المدنيين في النزاعات المسلحة, رسالة دكتوراه, حقوق القاهرة 1978) فقد كانت القواعد البسيطة المطبقة في الحروب لا تحترم فقد أعطى القانون الدولي الدول الحق في استعمال كافة الوسائل التي تنهى على الخصم ولم يضع إلا القليل النادر من الضوابط التي لم تحترم من الدول, فكان كل شيء مباح في الحرب. 
والقانون الدولي لم يخضع النزاعات المسلحة الداخلية أي غير ذات الطابع الدول إلى التنظيم ووضع الضوابط ا لا في القرن العشرين, وحتى هذه الضوابط لم تصل إلى الضوابط الواردة في الشريعة الإسلامية, (د/رقية عواشرية, حماية المدنيين في النزاعات المسلحة غير ذات الطابع الدولي, رسالة دكتوراه, حقوق عين شمس 2002) 
ولم يحرم القانون الدولي المعاصر صراحة الحرب إلا في ميثاق الأمم المتحدة في نص المادة (2/4) التي نصت على أن (يمتنع أعضاء الهيئة عن التهديد باستخدام القوة أو استخدامها ضد سلامة الأراضي أو الاستقلال السياسي لأية دولة أو على أي وجه آخر لا يتفق ومقاصد الأمم المتحدة).
والحرب الدفاعية التي أقرها الإسلام, لم يصل إليها القانون الدولي المعاصر إلا من خلال ميثاق الأمم المتحدة في المادة (51)والتي نصت على أن: 
(ليس في هذا الميثاق ما يضعف أو ينتقص الحق الطبيعي للدول، فرادى أو جماعات، في الدفاع عن أنفسهم إذا اعتدت قوة مسلحة على أحد أعضاء "الأمم المتحدة" وذلك إلى أن يتخذ مجلس الأمن التدابير اللازمة لحفظ السلم والأمن الدولي، والتدابير التي اتخذها الأعضاء استعمالا لحق الدفاع عن النفس تبلغ إلى المجلس فورا، ولا تؤثر تلك التدابير بأي حال فيما للمجلس -بمقتضى سلطته ومسؤولياته المستمدة من أحكام هذا الميثاق- من الحق في أن يتخذ في أي وقت ما يرى ضرورة لاتخاذه من الأعمال لحفظ السلم والأمن الدولي أو إعادته إلى نصابه)
أما الحرب الجماعية ( الدفاع الشرعي الجماعي) ضد المعتدى والتي لم يعرفها القانون الدولي إلا من خلال ميثاق الأمم المتحدة والتي نص عليها في ثنايا مواده خاصة المادة (51 ) والفصل السابع من الميثاق.فقد عرفتها الشريعة 
الإسلامية عرفت هذا النظام (الدفاع الشرعي الجماعي) منذ أكثر من أربعة عشر قرنا من الزمان كلفت البشرية مليارات القتلى والحرج فضلا عن الخراب والدمار في الآية الكريمة (وإن طائفتان من المؤمنين اقتتلوا فأصلحوا بينهما فإن بغت أحداهما على الأخرى فقاتلوا التي تبغي حتى تفيء إلى أمر الله) فأمر القتال صادر في هذه الآية بصيغة الجمع في لفظ ( فقاتلوا) أي أن النداء موجه للمؤمنين كافة وهو شرط كفاية إذا قام به البعض سقط عن الكل وليس فرض عين.
مما سبق يتبين مدى الإعجاز العلمي والتقدم التشريعي للشريعة الإسلامية من حيث الصياغة أي بلغة القانون تتميز الشريعة الإسلامية عن التشريع الوضعي في كل من الشكل( الإجراءات) والموضوع (المضمون) فالقواعد القانونية الواردة في القانون الدولي المعاصر قاصرة من حيث المضمون والإجراءات, أما القواعد التشريعية الواردة في الشريعة الإسلامية سواء في القرآن الكريم أو في سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو سنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهدين من بعده وكذلك كافة أولى الأمر من المسلمين على مر الدهور وكر العصور, مما يدحض ادعاءات الغرب في أن الإسلام دين الإرهاب. 
(راجع تفاصيل ذلك للمؤلف, النظرية العامة للأحلاف العسكرية, دار ايتراك للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع, القاهرة, الباب الأول, 2005, رسالة الدكتوراه, حقوق الزقازيق, 2005, الباب الأول ). 
__________________
منقول As

----------

